# 2013 Maui and Kauai Trip



## slip (Nov 29, 2013)

At the airport In Milwaukee, leaving shortly to start my Annual Hawaii trip.
I'll be posting here and hope to post some pictures too.


----------



## taffy19 (Nov 29, 2013)

Do you mean your 2013 Maui and Kauai trip?  Have a great trip to both islands and that you won't be disappointed with Maui.


----------



## slip (Nov 29, 2013)

Oops, I'll have to fix that. In Chicago now.


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 29, 2013)

Have fun, Jeff. Take lots of pictures, especially at the resort.  I'll be at the Maui Schooner next Fall. 

Dave


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Nov 29, 2013)

Jeff, let us know if they have completed the repairs at the Valley Isle for the fire damage they experienced last year.


----------



## slip (Nov 29, 2013)

Just leaving LAX now. I'll post pictures of Valley aisle and the Schooner.
Aloha


----------



## slip (Nov 30, 2013)

Just got done unpacking. Gonna grab a bite to eat and then crash so we can
Relax tomorrow. I'll start with some pictures tomorrow.


----------



## slip (Nov 30, 2013)

http://s1095.photobucket.com/user/slip99/media/Maui%20Schooner%202013/174586359417817411caacee9a8e7395.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0

A lot of people playing tennis today. All the courts are full.

Wow, did I sleep like a rock. Arriving at 5pm works great for us though. Checkin,
Unpack, grab a bite to eat then hit the sack. In bed by 8;30 and now no jet lag
And feeling good. Not bad for being up over 20 hours yesterday.

Kudos to United and Alamo. United got us here a half hour early and Alamo got 
Us in our car in about 10 minutes and we were the in the second large bus to 
Arrive. Not to mention the free upgrade to a full size.

Not much planned today and tomorrow. Monday we have a road to Hana tour 
And Thursday DW is jumping off the mountain doing the paragliding. my 
Feet will be firmly planted on the ground on picture duty. I'll get some pictures of the 
sidewalk work and the units soon.

Aloha


----------



## slip (Dec 1, 2013)

I'm using PhotoBucket for most if my photos. It just goes faster. Here's the 
Link.

http://s1095.photobucket.com/user/slip99/media/Maui%20Schooner%202013/d51657b5980fed3935da0ee4c7c2d48c.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0

Most are of Maui a Schooner. We went to the island orientation this morning and
One a two for the price of one on the QuickSilvers dinner cruise. We're going on
Wednesday. We went grocery shopping today and took a drive all the way down 
To the end of the road past Makena state park. That lava flow was a pretty neat
Drive. We saw the goats crossing the road down there. DW is a great goat 
Caller. he calls made them stop for the pictures though. She still has those on her camera
Though. I'll have to have her send me those.

We hit the farmers market today too and picked up some fruit and veggies. 
Hitting one of the Kam beaches tomorrow and the Road to Hana on Monday.

Aloha


----------



## slip (Dec 1, 2013)

I was able to get DW's famous goat picture off her Facebook page.
It's in that album now. I'll get some inside the unit pictures in soon. The renovations
Turned out great. Other than the bed being a little hard everything is great. Grounds
Look great and the staff is excellent.

Sterling
I'll have your package in the mail on Tuesday.


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 1, 2013)

Thanks, Jeff. Nice pictures so far. Keep 'em coming.

Dave


----------



## taffy19 (Dec 1, 2013)

slip said:


> http://s1095.photobucket.com/user/s...59417817411caacee9a8e7395.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0
> 
> A lot of people playing tennis today. All the courts are full.
> 
> ...


Your view should be lovely at night too when you see all the lights of the Ma'alaea harbor. I recognized the reef also from your pictures.

We love the view on Waipulani park as it shows how the residents live and play after work (lots of kites and windsurfing depending on the wind) and watch the beautiful sunsets too just like the tourists.

Another short excursion would be to the Kealia Pond National Wildlife Refuge that is very close to you and Peruse Bay, if you like to see lava rocks. 

I first thought that your pictures were from there already but then I realized that you may have arrived when it was getting dark and it looks like lava next to the road.  

You have a lot to see on Maui! Enjoy your Hana tour. That will be a very long day but, hopefully, absolutely spectacular.


----------



## slip (Dec 1, 2013)

Thanks everybody. We did get in just as it was getting dark. We're just getting
The lay of the land. It's pretty easy to learn just like the other islands but it
Still takes some repetition for me to remember where things are.

Went to bed early last night so up early today. I should have enough time to get
A good start on finishing up all the LongBoard an Mai Tai mix we bought.
Bought some Lau Lau at the Safeway and had that for dinner last night. It was
Really good. Wrapped it in paper so the microwave steamed it really good. These
We're in the cooler and not frozen. I've seen it before but never tried it. If you
Like Lau Lau, it's a quick easy way to get your fix and enjoy it on the lanai.


----------



## slip (Dec 1, 2013)

Ended out going to Big Beach. We stopped at Kam III for a while but decided
To go to Big Beach. We got there at a good time. We stayed about 3 hours and
When we left the lot was full. 

We're going to grab some lunch and check out the aquarium afterward.

Aloha


----------



## Kauai Kid (Dec 1, 2013)

*Friendly Reminder*

It isn't posted but remember that Red jacked-up 4x4's have the right of way everyplace on the Hana highway, especially one lane bridges.

Nice little sandwich shop at Keanai Pennisula.  Grab a sandwich and soda and drive around to a scenic spot and watch the waves crash over the TOPS of the trees.  Some tough trees, eh?

Sterlling


----------



## slip (Dec 1, 2013)

Went to Kealia pond after lunch today. Then decided to drive down Front Street
And up to Kahana to verify our Vally Isle reservation. Nice staff there. The work
From the fire doesn't look much different than the pictures they have on their 
Website. Only seems to affect the parking and the pool area.

On the way back we stopped at Ululanis for a shave ice. Haven't seen any whales 
Yet but we haven't devoted any time to it either.

Sterling, seems like all the islands have a monopoly on Jacked up trucks. Most
Seem to be red too.

I'll put some inside the unit pictures on my link in a few minutes. DW was mad I didn't 
Take them earlier, so the room is lived in.  we'll take the ones at Valley Isle
When we checkin.

Road to Hana tomorrow and the dinner cruise we one the two for one on 
Wednesday. Thursday DW jumps off the mountain to paraglide. At least only
One of those is all day. I'm on vacation for crying out loud. 

http://s1095.photobucket.com/user/s...be9c94f6f93022605b99fa2ca.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0

Aloha


----------



## slip (Dec 3, 2013)

I survived the Road to Hana but I'll be honest, I didn't think I was going to make
It after the first 45 minutes. I was getting a little dizzy from being car sick but
Because we stopped enough I was able to get through it. After the 7 sacred 
Pools I was back to normal and the back half wasn't near as curvy. Bumpy as
Hell for a few miles but not curvy. 

Had a great time and was back by 5:30pm.  We weren't near as tired as we 
Thought we'd be. Glad we took the tour though. I could have drove it but then I
Wouldn't have seen much. We used Valley Isle tours and had Joe as our driver.
He was great. He told a lot of local history.

Went to Mama's Robs and had ribs for dinner. Really, really good, reasonable price too. 
Nothing planned yet for tomorrow.


----------



## slip (Dec 3, 2013)

Slept in a little this morning, got up at 7 am. Had some banana bread and
Fruit from the farmers market for breakfast. DW wanted to drive up Haleakala
To see where she is jumping off for her paragliding on Thursday. Really voggy 
Up there today.

Got back to finish some calls and emails for a few rentals on the Lani. Best office
I've had. 

View attachment 1479


----------



## taffy19 (Dec 4, 2013)

Thanks for keeping us informed so we can be with you in spirit. 

I saw your TUG banner too.

I wonder if you'll like the drive to the Haleala Crater as much as we do? I love to see the Big Island from the top on a clear day plus both sides of the island on the way up plus you go through a few different climate zones.

It is the steepest road in the world, supposedly, from zero to over 10,000 ft. in less than 38 miles but it is still a very easy drive as I have done it several times when my husband wasn't allowed to drive because of the stroke he suffered in Maui in 2009.

We took the same tour to Hana last year as you did and my husband didn't realize how much he missed as a driver so there is a silver lining after all as we will enjoy taking a tour again and be spoiled.

I hope that you like Maui but a murder today and a fatal shark attack yesterday doesn't help tourism over there plus the lack of rain. 

PS. Missed again that you drove up in the fog. What a pity. You should have looked up from the Maui Schooner if the top was clear. We always do that and go on the spur of the moment. I should have told you that before. I hope that it is clear for the jump so your wife will enjoy it.  She is very brave!


----------



## slip (Dec 4, 2013)

We new it was voggy before we left be we wanted to make sure we knew
Where we were going for Thursday's parasailing. People are talking about the shark attack
But I haven't heard anything about the guy at the Ocean a Club here. I only
Heard about it on the internet but it happened mid-afternoon so maybe we'll
Hear something tomorrow. 

Finally stuck around the resort to see the sunset. We walked down to the beach.
Lot's of people down there especially by Maui Sunset. 

I agree about seeing more not driving the road to Hana. Don't know if I would
Have made many different stops if I drive myself.

Dinner cruise tomorrow and we may go to the aquarium. DW hasn't decided yet.
Seen a lot of the island in the last few days.


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 4, 2013)

Jeff, your link in Reply #18 doesn't work. 

Dave


----------



## slip (Dec 4, 2013)

It pops up when I hit it. 
I'll try again.

Looks like it worked this time.

Best office view I've ever had.


----------



## slip (Dec 4, 2013)

Had our first breadfruit today. Got it at the farmers market. DW cooked it in the
Oven at 350 for an hour. Added Salt, pepper, butter and I thought it was pretty
Good. Texture was like mashed potatoes but the flavor had a lot going on. I'd
Eat it again, DW maybe not.


----------



## slip (Dec 4, 2013)

Done with work, this view's better.


----------



## slip (Dec 5, 2013)

Just got back from the dinner cruise on the QuickSilver. It was nice, food was
Good, not great but they were great with the drinks. Everyone was supposed to
Get two free drinks with dinner but they kept serving free ones the whole cruise.
Mai Tai's were pretty good.  Didn't see any whales.

Tomorrow DW jumps off Haleakala for her paragliding. Camera batteries are 
Charging.


----------



## slip (Dec 5, 2013)

Duplicate post.


----------



## slip (Dec 5, 2013)

DW survived the paragliding. Of course she loved it. I got video but it was
Hard. I was looking into the sun a lot of the time. She took some video to.
I'll post a link after I get it uploaded.

Went to Walgreens to make some Christmas cards after the flight. We'll be
Sending them out while on Kauai. After that, we hit the aquarium. We had good
Timing, they feed the sharks just before we were leaving. I've heard mixed 
Reviews but we both enjoyed it and stayed about 3 hours.


----------



## slip (Dec 6, 2013)

Checking out of the Maui Schooner today and heading up to Valley Isle resort.
I really, really love the Kihei area so I hope we like it up there. We saved
That part of the island to explore for next week.


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 6, 2013)

Jeff, I only saw a few pics of interiors at Maui Schooner.  Did I miss some?

Did you like the resort? Any impressions to share?  (Or is this fodder for an upcoming Review?)

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 6, 2013)

Duplicate post. Sorry


----------



## Ron98GT (Dec 6, 2013)

*ABC Store - XMAS Cards*



slip said:


> Checking out of the Maui Schooner today and heading up to Valley Isle resort.
> I really, really love the Kihei area so I hope we like it up there. We saved
> That part of the island to explore for next week.


You can also get a box of 12 Hawaiian XMAS cards at a ABC store for about $6.
They have several kinds.

Hard to think about XMAS or the bad weather on the mainland with this fantastic weather.


----------



## taffy19 (Dec 6, 2013)

slip said:


> Checking out of the Maui Schooner today and heading up to Valley Isle resort.
> I really, really love the Kihei area so I hope we like it up there. We saved
> That part of the island to explore for next week.


We also like the Kihei area. It is less touristy and not as upscale as Ka'anapali or Wailea are but more like where the locals live and work but the sunsets are just as beautiful.

I have a feeling that you will like the other resort and area too. We have never been there but I looked it up. You are on the ocean and in a mild climate plus Kauai is waiting for you.  

I really enjoy reading your daily updates but am looking forward to see more pictures and certainly of your Hana tour.


----------



## slip (Dec 6, 2013)

Just checked into Valley Isle. We are on th 10th floor and have a great view.
We do have to adjust to no air conditioning though and we love our air but I was 
Surprised we only used it a couple of days at the Schooner. We're cooling down
Now that we're all unpacked and the sun is going down.

Dave

I do have more pictures of the unit at the Schooner just have to do some up 
Loading. Maybe tonight, we're going to stay in because we've been out all day
Waiting to check in. We went to the Whalers Village to kill some time. We went
To Napili too and had lunch at the Gazebo Restraunt. 

Here's a link to a short video of DW's paragliding. I have a longer one from the 
Ground that I have to upload yet.

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=bn83BBgTxt4&desktop_uri=%2Fwatch%3Fv%3Dbn83BBgTxt4


DW just emailed me the link to the longer video of her from the ground. This
One is about 9 minutes long.

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Az8Mp0c3kXw&sns=em&desktop_uri=%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DAz8Mp0c3kXw%26sns%3Dem


----------



## slip (Dec 6, 2013)

The sun is just behind the clouds over Molokai in this photo from our lanai
At the Valley Isle.


----------



## slip (Dec 6, 2013)

Dave

DW just sent me the link of the video she made of our unit at the Schooner.
Here you go, more pictures of the grounds coming.

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=_eNYaO_4MbU&desktop_uri=%2Fwatch%3Fv%3D_eNYaO_4MbU

Let me know if anyone has problems viewing anything.
Aloha


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 7, 2013)

slip said:


> Dave
> 
> DW just sent me the link of the video she made of our unit at the Schooner.
> Here you go, more pictures of the grounds coming.
> ...




Thanks, Jeff! Nice video. I think that place will work out fine. We'll be in a two bedroom for a week in September, followed by a second week in our favorite ocean front unit on Kauai. I can almost hear the ocean from here. 

Enjoy your vacation, and keep the great info coming. 

Dave


----------



## slip (Dec 7, 2013)

We slept on the Murphy bed with the lanai door open so we could hear the ocean. Wow, I slept like a rock. The bed was really comfortable. 

Had a light breakfast and went down to the beach here and did some snorkeling.
Saw a good variety of fish. Quite a few people in the water, swimming, 
Snorkeling and paddle boarding. Still no whale sightings for us yet.

Finally had to get some gas today. $4.13 a gallon not too bad for Hawaii. Then 
We were off to the grocery store to stock up for the week. Got some steaks and
Burger for the grill. The more I shop here the easier it is to get closer to the 
Prices at home. Some things are never the same but others are most if the time
Or when on sale.


----------



## taffy19 (Dec 8, 2013)

slip said:


> Just checked into Valley Isle. We are on th 10th floor and have a great view.
> We do have to adjust to no air conditioning though and we love our air but I was
> Surprised we only used it a couple of days at the Schooner. We're cooling down
> Now that we're all unpacked and the sun is going down.
> ...


 
These movies are great and there is no noise over here except for bird song which is delightful. Thanks for showing this and your wife being so brave.


----------



## slip (Dec 8, 2013)

She says brave too, I say crazy. It's funny, she always likes to do stuff like
That. More normal activity today, walking Front Street. According to DW it
Should be a looong day. Wish me luck.


----------



## slip (Dec 8, 2013)

Alright, I survived the day on a Front Street with DW. 6 hours and a few
Hundred dollars later we got back to Valley Isle. Saw some cool stuff so I
Wasn't totally bored. The Banyan Tree was awesome. The had some nice artwork
There. 

DW wants to snorkel at Napili tomorrow. So that will take part of the day,

Aloha


----------



## slip (Dec 8, 2013)

Just uploaded some more pictures under the Maui Schooner 2013. There are more pictures of the grounds now.

http://s1095.photobucket.com/user/slip99/media/Maui%20Schooner%202013/16154cd2363acb56536a6b8f6d28d556.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0

Alonso started some under Valley Isle 2013.

http://s1095.photobucket.com/user/slip99/media/Valley%20Isle%202013/5ecf98446a88b507ac0a038fb9109d7d.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0

You'll notice some dinner cruise, Road to Hana and DW paragliding in each 
Album. I have a lot of organizing to do.


----------



## slip (Dec 9, 2013)

Lazy dat today. Thought we had to go camera shopping but DW's camera
Booted up again after she took out the SD card. Yeah , she loves that
Camera. Bacon, eggs and hash browns on the lanai today. Great trade winds
All week. It's beautiful on the lanai.

Getting ready to go snorkeling at Napili today.


----------



## slip (Dec 10, 2013)

DW is still digging sand out her hair. She said it was more like body surfing
Than snorkeling at Napili today. Didn't stay too long. The surf was throwing 
People around a lot today. Trade winds are supposed to pickup over the next
Couple of days. The weatherman says 15 to 20 miles an hour.


----------



## slip (Dec 10, 2013)

Wow, the trade winds really picked up today. Breakfast on the lanai then off
To the as Surfing Goat Dairy. Sending some cheese to DD for Christmas. She loves
Goat cheese.

Aloha


----------



## slip (Dec 10, 2013)

Just got back, first, stopped off at the Surfing Goat Dairy. I was really impressed
With the cheese. Not real strong at all, very smooth. Sent a gift box to DD for
Christmas. 

Then we just went for a ride and ended up at the Iao Needle. Took some great
Pictures. On the way back grabbed a sandwich and some pies at Leoda's. Good
Food and pies. Took one home too.

Saw my first whale today, right from the lanai at about 10:30 am. Saw the tail,
Really cool.

Aloha


----------



## taffy19 (Dec 11, 2013)

slip said:


> Just got back, first, stopped off at the Surfing Goat Dairy. I was really impressed
> With the cheese. Not real strong at all, very smooth. Sent a gift box to DD for
> Christmas.
> 
> ...


Yes, they are and many more are coming.

I saw your pictures too.


----------



## slip (Dec 11, 2013)

Did my good deed for the day. We were going north up Highway 30 from 
Kahana , went a couple of miles where the road turns to one lane and coming
Around the corner, looking ahead I could see a log jam. By the time I got around 
There, there were three log jams and people were organizing others to backup.

A few older ladies were terrified about backing down the curvy road so I backed
Two cars about a half mile down the hill. Then I had to do mine. No wonder I
Have a stiff neck now. Anyway, I heard there were four more log jams ahead
So we just turned around and went back so we never made it all the way 
Around.

On the way back we stopped at the blow hole and took some pictures. Boy, was it 
Windy up there. DW said it wasn't the best place to wear one of her cool 
Hawaiian dresses. Just before we got to a lookout DW yells out "whale". She
Finally saw her first whale. We stopped at the lookout and conformed that the
Others had seen it too. She was really excited to finally see one.

After that we went to Kahului Harbor and hit the food trucks there. $15 for a 
Combo plate. 12 shrimp, Hawaiian hot dog, rice and Mac potato salad. DW went
To a different truck and had a crabcake sandwich with rice, $13. The sandwich
Was huge. All the food was really good. 

Just as we were leaving this morning, the Valley Isle had a water main break.
Perfect time to leave. The said they hoped it would be back on by 4pm. We got
Back at 4 and still no water. DW tried it 5 minutes later and it was back on.
Good timing again.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Dec 12, 2013)

Ask the locals where they eat and shop.  They are too smart to eat at the tourist traps.  Bring them something back as a thank you and you'll get all sorts of interesting out of the way places.  On Kauai there is a restaurant behind the Harley dealers that is great if you don't mind picnic tables and views of Hogs, and bikers in chains.  :hysterical:  But for $5 you can't beat it.

Sterling


----------



## slip (Dec 13, 2013)

DW wanted to check out the Ukulele shop and yep she got one. He gave her 
A quick couple of lessons and she at least sounds like she's making music.
Just strumming it make you think of Hawaii. 

Went to the Fish Market about a mile and a half from Valley Isle. Really good
Fresh Fisk. Catch of the day was Mahimahi and that's what we had. We did take
Out and brought it back to the condo.

Tomorrow, It's good bye Maui, Hello Kauai.we leave at 1pm and in Kauai by 2pm.


----------



## slip (Dec 13, 2013)

At OGG now, waiting for the flight to Kauai. Dropping off the car at Alamo was 
Great, no issues and very fast. The checkin ladies at Hawaiian all asked about 
My Niihau lei and we talked for a while. Thank Goodness no one was behind us.
The TSA agent as DW about her ukulele. She said she could tell right away it was
A Mele. She knew someone who worked there.


----------



## Ron98GT (Dec 13, 2013)

slip said:


> At OGG now, waiting for the flight to Kauai. Dropping off the car at Alamo was
> Great, no issues and very fast. The checkin ladies at Hawaiian all asked about
> My Niihau lei and we talked for a while. Thank Goodness no one was behind us.
> The TSA agent as DW about her ukulele. She said she could tell right away it was
> A Mele. She knew someone who worked there.


Check out Ukulele Underground:

http://ukuleleunderground.com

Although they offer free and paid uke lessons, be sure to click on "forum" for good discussions.


----------



## slip (Dec 13, 2013)

Ron98GT, thanks DW is checking that out right now. It's amazing that she
Doesn't sound too bad already. Sounds Hawaiian.

All checked into the Pono Kai. We're in the B building for tonight then we go to 
The C tomorrow. Going to the craft fair in Lihue tomorrow.

Aloha


----------



## slip (Dec 14, 2013)

We've changed from sunsets on Maui to sunrises on Kauai.


----------



## slip (Dec 14, 2013)

This must be the Pono Kai's closet unit to the water. Looks like about
60 feet from the unit.


----------



## slip (Dec 14, 2013)

Made it to our last unit of the trip. We're in C207. Nice unit and view. Picture 
Below. Trades aren't as strong here on Kauai, like they were on Maui. We are
On the east side here. It's more humid too. Glad for the AC but I'm enjoying
The lanai right now.

When to the craft fair in Lihue. Finally found a Hawaiian Polo shirt with a pocket.
I have a new Aloha Friday shirt for work now. Yesterday we were upgrade for our 
Car and took a Jeep, only thing it was a soft top and DW didn't like it so while in
Lihue we stopped by Enterprise and exchanged. The gave us a 4 door Wrangler
Hard top. Love this one. We had one of these when we were on the Big Island.
Really good for the cost of and Intermediate, $130 total for the week. I'm a 
Happy camper.

Went to the lighthouse too. Had to stop at the Soap place. DD had to have some
Of their lip balm. We'll mail that out on Monday. Stopped at the Kilauea Fish
Market for lunch. Great fish tacos and DW had the Ono fajita.

Aloha


----------



## slip (Dec 16, 2013)

Wow, had some real thunder boomers last night. I slept there all of them
Except for the last one. It was so loud DW screamed and that woke me up.
Then I started to hear them. We were under a flood warning but by 11am the
Us was out and we had a beautiful day. Waterfalls sure are flowing.

Took a ride to Kalapaki beach. Big waves and a lot of surfers. After that we took a ride up 580. A lot of people driving around up there too. 

Going to relax at Anini tomorrow.


----------



## taffy19 (Dec 16, 2013)

slip said:


> We've changed from sunsets on Maui to sunrises on Kauai.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1492


Sunrise?  Still beautiful either way.


----------



## slip (Dec 16, 2013)

We're on the east side on Kauai so we get the sunrises. DW says she likes
Sunrises better. I'm with you, there great either way.


----------



## slip (Dec 16, 2013)

Beautiful day at Anini Beach!!


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Dec 16, 2013)

slip said:


> We're on the east side on Kauai so we get the sunrises. DW says she likes
> Sunrises better. I'm with you, there great either way.



We like to do Sunrise at Poipu, sunset at Polihale or Hanalei.


----------



## slip (Dec 16, 2013)

I'm usually doing the sunset on the lanai with either a Longboard or some 
Mai Tai's.


----------



## slip (Dec 17, 2013)

Took a ride up to Hanalei and Princeville today. Walked around all the shops.
No major purchases. DW stopped into the Hanalei post office to ship a gift to
DD. Really busy there. Walked by the Yomeshate Resale place and laughed at 
Prices in the window. Only $8000 for 2500 Shell points.:rofl:

Had a few slices of Hanalei Pizza for lunch. Really good. Then stopped at Vicky's 
Fabric shop in Kapaa, had to pick up some fabric for a friend at work.

Going to talk to a pastor in Koloa about renewing our wedding vows next 
October for our 30th anniversary.then heading over to the west side.


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 17, 2013)

slip said:


> Going to talk to a pastor in Koloa about renewing our wedding vows next October for our 30th anniversary.then heading over to the west side.



Jeff, just tossing this out there:  if you can move that up a few weeks, I'd be happy to do it for you - for free. I'm an ordained nondenominational minister with plenty of experience marrying and remarrying people. It'd be a pleasure.  I'm on Kauai the 20-27 of September.  

Dave


----------



## slip (Dec 17, 2013)

Dave, I didn't know that. We have the date set 10-19-14. We have friends
Coming too. Thanks for the offer though, that would have been awesome.
One of these times we'll have to run into each other. I've been saying that for
A while now but still haven't met a real live TUGGER.

It's funny, just as I was reading your post, DW was flipping through the tv 
Channels and the pastor we're seeing tomorrow was on one of the channels
Preaching.


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 17, 2013)

slip said:


> Dave, I didn't know that. We have the date set 10-19-14. We have friends
> Coming too. Thanks for the offer though, that would have been awesome.
> One of these times we'll have to run into each other. I've been saying that for
> A while now but still haven't met a real live TUGGER.
> ...




Not a problem, Jeff. Just offered it in case you were interested.  Maybe in another 30 years we can try again. 

Dave


----------



## slip (Dec 17, 2013)

Thanks Again Dave. Heck, I'll only be 81 then so who knows.


----------



## slip (Dec 18, 2013)

Long day today. Met the pastor in Koloa. Great guy, we talk story for well over
An hour. After that we headed over to Shipwreck beach and decided that's 
Where we're going to renew our vows next October.

Stopped at Keoki's Paradise for lunch. Just some pupu's and a slice of Hula pie. 

After that we wanted to drive over to the west side but we stopped at Glass
Beach. Quite a few people there this time. A lot of times we're the only ones
There. We wanted to stop at the Hawaii Trading post but decide to go to 
Polehale beach first. We stayed too long and miss the trading post on the way
Back. They we're closed. We'll go back on Thursday. About 25 cars at Polehale.
I was surprised. DW really liked it.

Got some "got Garlic" shrimp takeout from the Shrimp Station and back to the 
Pono Kai.

Almost forgot, We stopped Poipu beach park earlier and there was a monk seal roped off. I'll try to upload some more pictures and update my link.

Aloha


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 18, 2013)

Jeff, I love how your speech is turning Pidgin. The longer you stay Hawaii, da mo' you talk da kine Local. Shaka, brah. 

Dave




slip said:


> Long day today. Met the pastor in Koloa. Great guy, *we talk story *for well over an hour.
> 
> Stopped at Keoke's Paradise for lunch. *Just some pupu's* and a slice of *Hula pie. *
> 
> ...


----------



## slip (Dec 18, 2013)

:hysterical::rofl:

Actually, crappy grammar but I have been here almost 3 weeks. I'll take
Turning pidgin.


----------



## artringwald (Dec 18, 2013)

slip said:


> Almost forgot, We stopped Poipu beach park earlier and there was a monk seal roped off. I'll try to upload some more pictures and update my link.



When we went with my SIL she asked "how do the seals know to go in the roped off area?" :hysterical:


----------



## slip (Dec 18, 2013)

Art, I told it to DW and she loved that one. I'm sure that will be retold
A few times.

DW finally got to swim with the Honu today. We saw about seven of them. They
Swam by us so close we could have touched the. DW swam with them for 
About 75 yards. She has seen them from shore but never while snorkeling.
Made her day. 

Day started out with some pretty good rain then by 10am it all cleared off so we
Headed up to Anini Beach. We brought a picnic lunch and finished that after
A little over two hours of snorkeling. Saw some great fish too, lots of variety.

After DW showers were heading back down to Koloa to the Trading Post. They
We're closed after we went to Polihale yesterday.

Tried to upload some pictures yesterday but it was taking forever. Only getting 
A couple of bars at the Pono Kai with Verizon. If we try to relax by the pool later
I'll try it on the wifi.

Aloha


----------



## slip (Dec 19, 2013)

Rained again last night and really windy this morning. Suns up now and it's
Clearing off nicely. Oceans calming down a bit too.

Going to Kountry Kitchen for breakfast this morning. All the times coming here
Never ate there.


----------



## linsj (Dec 19, 2013)

slip said:


> Going to Kountry Kitchen for breakfast this morning. All the times coming here Never ate there.



I like the banana mac nut pancakes. They are the size of a dinner plate and enough for two breakfasts. They microwave well.


----------



## slip (Dec 19, 2013)

Kountry Kitchen was great. DW had the special, crab eggs Benedict. Really
Good and real crab.

Going to the a Coco Palms tour. With the vote approved yesterday, they can
Move forward with the rebuilding so I don't know how much longer the tours will 
On.

Aloha


----------



## slip (Dec 19, 2013)

I didn't have the pancakes but I saw them and they are huge.

The Coco Palms tour was really. I got a lot of great pictures. Heard mixed 
Reviews on the tour but I'm glad I went. I thought it was really good. He told
Some great stories too. 

I'll get some pictures up one I get Photobucket working again. I'll have to 
Reinstall the app.

DW is deciding where we're going to eat right now.

Aloha.


----------



## slip (Dec 20, 2013)

On our way home now. Just arrived in Honolulu, next Maui, then to Denver
And the snow of Wisconsin. It's nice knowing we have our next Hawaii trip
Booked and ready to go. October 2014 but we have a family trip to Vegas
First.

Aloha.


----------



## slip (Dec 21, 2013)

Flight delayed in Denver, fog. Bumped back 2 hours, suns coming out now and
The fog is lifting. I can see out quite a ways now. Looks like my plane just may 
Have pulled in. Nope, not it. Hope we still miss the snow in Wisconsin. Have two hours to 
Drive when we get there.


----------



## billymach4 (Dec 21, 2013)

Been back a week now.... 

Sure do miss Kaua'i . I feel and share your pain.


----------



## slip (Dec 21, 2013)

Thanks.

Got pushed back to 12:15 but it sounds like the plane is here this time.
Up over 24 hours. just heard a last call boarding for Lihue. 
Sounded good.


----------



## slip (Dec 22, 2013)

First day back home home and I wake up to this. 



Only 292 days until we're back to Kauai.


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 22, 2013)

slip said:


> First day back home home and I wake up to this.
> 
> View attachment 1507
> 
> Only 292 days until we're back to Kauai.





I so feel your pain. The warm trade winds, soothing sound of ocean waves, swaying palm trees - it's the stuff dreams are made of. Keep your memories of a great vacation alive as long as you can.  You had a fantastic time in the Islands, and you'll be back before you know it.  

Dave


----------



## slip (Dec 22, 2013)

Thanks Dave, you're right but it could have waited at least a day to dump
More snow.


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 22, 2013)

slip said:


> Thanks Dave, you're right but it could have waited at least a day to dump
> More snow.



I keep asking myself which Hawaiian Island "Wisconsin" is on. And the answer I get is "All of them." It's a mind game, friend. Hang in there. We're all in the same boat with you. 

Now go make a snowman shaped like Diamond Head.  :hysterical:

Dave


----------



## slip (Dec 22, 2013)

I do have more pictures to add so that might help. I'll post here when I 
Have them up.


----------



## taffy19 (Dec 23, 2013)

slip said:


> First day back home home and I wake up to this.
> 
> View attachment 1507
> 
> Only 292 days until we're back to Kauai.


The snow looks nice to me!    Your count down has started already.  Time flies so it won't be too long.


----------



## slip (Jan 5, 2014)

I was having a bunch of problems with my Photobucket app. Finally after 
Deleting and reinstalling the app, after I rebooked I was able to sign in.

There are some pictures of glass beach, Polehale and shipwreck beaches. Also, some of a monk seal at Poipu beach. Some of again I a beach too.

We went on the Coco Palms tour this trip and there are a lot of pictures from
That. Still have more to upload from Maui too.

Let me know if you have any problems with the link.

http://s1095.photobucket.com/user/slip99/media/Kauai%202013/48d075a7e52601cfe7ffb231f30ac26a.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 5, 2014)

Cool pictures, Jeff. The Coco Palms looks like it was a pretty cool place. 

Dave

P.S.  I had no trouble with the link.


----------



## slip (Jan 5, 2014)

I was really surprised by the Coco Palms tour. The one bungalow that was all
Overgrown was the one Elvis always stayed in and it was the one used toward
The end in the movie Blue Hawaii. DW had to watch that again when we got
Back. It was something to see it the way it was.

They said the rehab could take 20 to 24 months to complete. A whole lot of it will
Be landscaping. It was much more than I expected after driving by it for years.
It probably won't help traffic when it's done though.


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 6, 2014)

slip said:


> I was really surprised by the Coco Palms tour. The one bungalow that was all
> Overgrown was the one Elvis always stayed in and it was the one used toward
> The end in the movie Blue Hawaii. DW had to watch that again when we got
> Back. It was something to see it the way it was.
> ...



Very cool. I should watch it again myself.  

Did they mention how they're going to handle the requirement about the pedestrian traffic crossing the highway? I understand that was a mandatory part of the renovation permit.

We'll be on Kauai next in September. Looking forward to seeing the place again.

Dave


----------



## slabeaume (Jan 6, 2014)

I was surprised to see there is so much left to even see at Coco Palms.  Perhaps I'll be able to talk hubby into taking me for the tour later this month.


----------



## slip (Jan 6, 2014)

I didn't realize that either. It was a shame, the guide said it could have been
Opened back up in about four to six months after Iniki. The main problem was
The insurance company said a lot of the items they were claiming as damage 
Was do to poor maintenance. It had definitely not been kept up to the standards
That put the previous owners had kept. I think he said a Japanese company
Owned it at the time.

The beach access is supposed to be an over the highway walkway but nothing
Is finalized. Sounds like he will be doing tours through the renovations. We'll be
There mid-October and may take it again if we see major progress going on.

Even in it's state of disrepair you can still see how grand and old Hawaiian in style The resort was.


----------

